# Castle Meur in France - The House Between the Rocks



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2014)

Interesting photos of Castle Meur in France...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/10/castle-meur-house-between-rocks.html



​


----------



## Ina (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow, Sea I've never seen such a small castle. Do they come any smaller? Lovely setting though. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2014)

More of a cottage Ina.  :magnify:


----------

